# is Indian Driving License Valid in Australia



## swatsandy (Oct 24, 2013)

Hi,
is Indian Driving License Valid in Australia?
If yes then How long we can drive over there?

What documents we would need to rent a car over there?

Thanks,
Sandy


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Sandy, 

that depends whether you are coming over on a holiday, as a temporary resident or permanent resident. 

As a _temporary overseas visitor_ (e.g tourist, short term business visitor, student, person on temporary work visa) you can drive on the Indian license if it is a) written in English, b) you carry a translation or c) an international driving permit. 

As a _new resident_ (e.g. 189/190 visa holder) you must get a license from the state you reside in within 3 months to continue driving. Check the http://www.expatforum.com/expats/platypus-den/488250-indian-driving-license-query.html thread for experiences from Indians who recently got their license or are preparing for the tests. 

Sources (from NSW, but similar in other states): 
Driving in NSW with an overseas licence
Licensing for new residents of NSW


----------



## swatsandy (Oct 24, 2013)

I am talking about Asutralian PR case...
I think 3 months of time would be sufficient for getting Australian DL. right?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

> I think 3 months of time would be sufficient for getting Australian DL. right?


Unfortunately I have no experience with that. We were lucky because Austria is exempt from testing and we can just collect a new license directly. It depends on your current driving skill level, budget and how much time you can dedicate to studying and driving lessons. Ask in one of the threads linked above how long it took everyone...


----------



## Oshividhu (Jan 13, 2013)

espresso said:


> Unfortunately I have no experience with that. We were lucky because Austria is exempt from testing and we can just collect a new license directly. It depends on your current driving skill level, budget and how much time you can dedicate to studying and driving lessons. Ask in one of the threads linked above how long it took everyone...


May not be enough. The driving tests here are very difficult. the first thing you need to do is give the written test. I suggest to practice it online when you are in Indian itself. I have known people to fail the written test itself many times. I cleared it in second go. The way we drive on Indian roads is very risky and not suitable for here, so you would need driving lessons here, which are not cheap. I suggest go to a good driving school in India and tell them its for Australian license, you might get better.

I am assuming you drive a manual car in India(I did) but I didn't apply for a manual license here, because the test is even more difficult. SO, apply for a automatic license, the cars cost the same(be it auto or manual).


----------



## melloncollie (May 24, 2012)

P.S - While you get 3 months in NSW to arrange a license, you get 6 months in VIC.


----------



## shisman (Jun 27, 2014)

Does many people drive automatic cars in Australia? If that's the case, I guess it would be easier to get an Automatic license


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Oshividhu said:


> May not be enough. The driving tests here are very difficult. the first thing you need to do is give the written test. I suggest to practice it online when you are in Indian itself. I have known people to fail the written test itself many times. I cleared it in second go. The way we drive on Indian roads is very risky and not suitable for here, so you would need driving lessons here, which are not cheap. I suggest go to a good driving school in India and tell them its for Australian license, you might get better. I am assuming you drive a manual car in India(I did) but I didn't apply for a manual license here, because the test is even more difficult. SO, apply for a automatic license, the cars cost the same(be it auto or manual).


Where can I learn/practice online for the theory test?


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Driver Knowledge Test

Google 'Theory Test Practice' and you will find few more links too.

Hope this helps.

Girl Aussie



TheExpatriate said:


> Where can I learn/practice online for the theory test?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

girlaussie said:


> Driver Knowledge Test
> 
> Google 'Theory Test Practice' and you will find few more links too.
> 
> ...


Thanks. 

Is there much difference between NSW's and Victoria's test?


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

You welcome.

I reckon there shouldn't be much difference but you can check Victorian roads website for further info.

Girl Aussie



TheExpatriate said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Is there much difference between NSW's and Victoria's test?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

girlaussie said:


> You welcome.
> 
> I reckon there shouldn't be much difference but you can check Victorian roads website for further info.
> 
> Girl Aussie


tried the NSW Car test without reading the introduction or book, failed by one point. LOL ....


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Passed Motorcycle test from the first time. Apparently I am a better rider than a driver .... lol


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

shisman said:


> Does many people drive automatic cars in Australia? If that's the case, I guess it would be easier to get an Automatic license


Most drive automatic. But please remember that if you get a license for automatic, it is illegal to drive a manual, even if you are capable. So, better go for manual if you can drive well.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

sunnyboi said:


> Most drive automatic. But please remember that if you get a license for automatic, it is illegal to drive a manual, even if you are capable. So, better go for manual if you can drive well.


Manual and shifting with the left hand. I can't imagine that


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> Manual and shifting with the left hand. I can't imagine that


It comes naturally to us Indians. We just need to concentrate on the accelerator


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

sunnyboi said:


> It comes naturally to us Indians. We just need to concentrate on the accelerator


I can't even imagine how I am going to commit such a heinous crime (Drive on the left)


----------



## Wersqw2987 (Mar 16, 2019)

*Lost my Indian driving license*

Hi guys,
I am 28yrs male from South India (Bengaluru) and currently in Perth, Western Australia. I had been in Perth about 3.5yrs. Yesterday, I lost my Indian driving license and today I had lodged a FIR at Cannington Police Station, Perth. As I don’t have my driving license, I cannot drive my car. Is it possible to apply for a duplicate driving license from Perth, Western Australia? 
Hoping some can advise on it.
Regards,
Wersqw2987


----------



## kkvijay (Jun 7, 2015)

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/l...oogle-page-ranking-journey-what-next-nsw.html

Follow this thread for Driving licence procedure for Residents


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Wersqw2987 said:


> Hi guys,
> I am 28yrs male from South India (Bengaluru) and currently in Perth, Western Australia. I had been in Perth about 3.5yrs. Yesterday, I lost my Indian driving license and today I had lodged a FIR at Cannington Police Station, Perth. As I don’t have my driving license, I cannot drive my car. Is it possible to apply for a duplicate driving license from Perth, Western Australia?
> Hoping some can advise on it.
> Regards,
> Wersqw2987


Duplicate driving license cannot Be issued while you are in Australia 

It has to be applied in Bangalore only

It may be easier for you to complete the local driving license process

Cheers


----------



## mohitmj066 (Jun 13, 2019)

*Procedure to Submit an Application for Driving Licence Online:*

As we told you earlier that apply for a driving license online is very easy. You can apply online for a driving license by visiting the sarathi website of the ministry of road transport and highway. Follow these steps mentioned below to apply online for driving license.

First, you have to visit the website of the ministry of road transport and highway and select your state

There is an option of Driving license on your left-hand side

Now select the Apply Online and choose the New driving license option.

Now there is some instructions on your screen for applying for a driving license online.

After reading all the instructions carefully click on the continue button to proceed.

After clicking on the continue option it will ask you that what you already have A learners license number/ foreign dl number/ defence license number now choose one option.

Then it will ask to enter your date of birth in DD/MM/YYYY format.

After completing the whole process click on the ok

In this form you have to fill all your personal details like your name, age, address etc.

After that you will be asked to upload some your documents as proof like age proof, address proof.

You will be also asked to upload scanned copy of photograph and a signature.

After uploading all the documents you will be asked to choose timing and date for your appointment. You can choose time and date when you have time to visit RTO directly and appear for your DL test.

After that once you have submit your application form with payment then your application for online driving license will be successfully sent to RTO.

Remember that on your appointment day you reach the RTO office a few minutes early.


----------

